# Case W14



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

What motor came in these? Its a 1985 Case W14. Thanks


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

i thought 5.9 cummins?


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Well I heard that then I heard 8.3 Cummins then I heard Case put their own in. So thats why I'm asking lol


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

Not sure if this helps but I have a 1987 W11B (turbo version) and the motor is 4T-390 Cummins.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

I did see an add for a W14 for sale that was a couple of years older and it indicated that had the 5.9.


----------



## assocpowertrain (Jun 16, 2009)

I also saw an ad recently that said a 5.9 cummins


----------

